# Eichhornia Diversifolia - Anyone has experience growing it?



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I know this plant is rare, but has anyone been growing it? I might be interested in buying it as well.

The reason I ask is when I started out with the high tech setup, I had a plant that looks like star grass. It grew very dense and very well behaved. Later on, I restarted the tank with new plants and missed this plant. Not knowing its name, I assumed it was star grass. Ive been growing sg for a while but its weedy and ugly. Ive trimmed it a million times and tried to plant it close and try to make it look like the images Ive attached below, but Ive failed to. The sg grew too big and it always went leggy the more light it got. The plant I had before grew so beautifully, in a clump. I got pissed off and sold all my sg last week.

Here are two pics of when I had this plant.


----------

